# Paramedic Awarded 1.5 Mil



## webster44 (Apr 10, 2012)

LINK

Wow, Scary injury. I'm wondering though what exactly the fault was?


----------



## perimeter (May 20, 2012)

Never heard of anything like this before.  They must had hit a huge bump to break the seat.


----------



## FourLoko (May 20, 2012)

Repost


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 20, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> Repost



Link to original post?


----------



## Medic Tim (May 20, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> Repost



I think this is the original that was bumped.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, but there's a difference between repost and bumping.  Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## bstone (May 21, 2012)

> Earls returned to work as a dispatcher with New Orleans EMS, Oestreicher said, but found the job difficult due to his nerve damage. The city fired him in January because he could not do his job, his attorney said.



Bets on who will be sued next?


----------



## webster44 (May 21, 2012)

additional info

link


----------



## mycrofft (May 21, 2012)

I'm so surprised!
I've had front seat metal pedestals tear loose with me on it, and seen many internal hatch failures due to woodscrews being used in particle board, same into the edges of 1/2 to 3/4 inch plywood, thin chain being used to limit the travel of hatches, regular cabinet door-type hinges instead of piano hinges, and obvious migration of exhaust and tire particles into storage cabinets built over then left rear tire. The capper (pun unintended) was finding out the ambulance interior and top shell on the Suburban conversions we had a couple of were not not secured; the cap was on with sheet metal screws and had no rollover support capability, and the entire interior was held in by a couple sheet metal screws here and there to keep it ]from sliding backwards/forewords; the design used *gravity* to hold the entire slide in module including seats, cabinets. contents and riders inside the rear compartment. 

I'm so surprised.


----------

